# RomeTarga vs. Union Atlas vs. Flux SF45? for a 2011 T Rice Pro.



## ThunderChunky (Oct 1, 2011)

Targa is an amazing binding.


----------



## Bayoh (Dec 17, 2010)

For me this year it came down to the Targa and SF45's. I chose the Targas mainly for their canting options. 

Still waiting for my local hill to open up to put them to the test, but I really like their feel from just doing nose/tail presses on carpet. Leo on these forums raved about their new toe cap and I have to say, I agree that they're awesome. I tried flexing them as far as I could and they stayed tight around my boot whereas my older Burton bindings would slip off if I had tried the same. Downside is they're slightly heavier than my previous bindings, but for me weight really isn't an issue(I'm fine with just resting part of my board on my free boot for lift rides). The extra weight is probly due to them having an aluminum heelcup instead of a plastic one, but the ability to adjust said heelcup is a nice option. One other downside is the forward lean adjuster requires a screwdriver... but I never touch the highbacks once they're set so that isn't a big deal to me.

About the SF45's, I remember watching a youtube video where a Flux rep stated that their goal this year was to shed weight on all their bindings. So I'm going to assume they're gonna be on the lighter side in comparison with other bindings. But I too haven't handled them in person so it may just be marketing hear-say unless someone who has them chimes in. 

Also may I throw in K2 Evers into the mix? They're $50 more, but with lots of awesome features. Part me said "What's $50 more when I'm spending this much?", but I decided to pocket the money in the end...


----------



## vcka (Nov 21, 2011)

Thanks Bayoh, that was pretty helpful, i think im slightly leaning towards the targas as well, gonna go get a feel for them again at the shop.


----------



## maurer90 (Nov 26, 2010)

Ive got the 2011 t rice with targas. Great binding, pretty versatile too. You could adjust them if you wanted to screw around in the park a little once in a while but not much more. Tragas are super responsive and fit the t rice great. Also the icant pads are sick for the deep powder days when you can feel your back leg gettin tired. I got a 30"dump in utah last year and everything performed perfect all day.


----------



## vcka (Nov 21, 2011)

sick.. i think im sold. def looking forward to the icant.


----------

